# Received new 1" to 2" Micrometer.



## rock_breaker (Apr 28, 2018)

Answered an email saying it had not arrived today but later went to the post office and found a package in the box. Thought it was a Tee shirt at first but after unwinding yards of bubble wrap there it was! It is labeled Scherr-Tumico Inc. St. James Minn. U.S.A. The cast frame is easy to grip and feels like it is strongly made. No whistles and bells so will have to make a case for it.  Didn't get to the shop today but do have a vitamin bottle cap that is 1.5648"  in diameter. Useful information huh?
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## machinejack (Apr 28, 2018)

Good mikes have used a set 0"  to 4" for 40 years I'm now retired but they have a place of honor in my tool box I use them quite often.
Jack


----------



## Ray C (Apr 28, 2018)

rock_breaker said:


> Answered an email saying it had not arrived today but later went to the post office and found a package in the box. Thought it was a Tee shirt at first but after unwinding yards of bubble wrap there it was! It is labeled Scherr-Tumico Inc. St. James Minn. U.S.A. The cast frame is easy to grip and feels like it is strongly made. No whistles and bells so will have to make a case for it.  Didn't get to the shop today but do have a vitamin bottle cap that is 1.5648"  in diameter. Useful information huh?
> Have a good day
> Ray



Well, congrats...  I'm a big fan of Scherr-Tumico.  Up until a few years ago, I had a hodge-podge of different mics and decided to "standardize" on one brand.  I have a full set of the same style S-T's like yours.  Black frame with polished thimble and micrometer ratchet at the end.  Can't quite remember now but think the 0 thru 5" read in tenths. 6 - 9" are the same style but do not have horizontal tenths markers.   10-12" is the hollow body kind and is an interchangeable combo-style kit.  In all honesty, the ones past 6" aren't used often but, I saw them at fair price and jumped on them.

Good luck with yours!

Ray


----------



## benmychree (Apr 28, 2018)

The larger ones have hollow steel frames to reduce weight; TUMICO is the "Tubular Micrometer Co."  The shop that I apprenticed in had a bunch of them, likely up to or over 24"  They also made tubular inside mike sets, where the extensions were hollow and screwed together, very repeatable.  I had a set in my shop 4 - 40", they also made an 8 - 80" set amongst others; they did not have the breadth of product line as Starrett, but made very high quality tools.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 29, 2018)

New Tools? No pictures?   As the old saying goes " With out pics, It never happened"


----------

